# DMAE, again



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Just getting some info on it before I launch. On this site: raysahelian.com/dmae It says that anxiety is a side affect of too higher dose; sounds very counter productive if you dont get it spot on!

Please could someone give me some info on the dosage and how many/much I should be taking and how often.

I know some of you refrain from giving advice like this because you arnt doctors but this is only a food suppliment so any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i take 300 mg a day, 150 per pill, one in the morning and one after lunch.
the new pills i got though come in 100mg per pill, so im gonna try 200 in the morning and 100 at lunch, or maybe test out 1 in the morning, 1 at lunch and one at dinner. play around with it to see what works best with you.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

The best dose I've found to get the best effect is 150mg right when you wake up about twenty to thirty minutes before you eat. Taking it later in the day can make it hard to sleep and a lot of people feel on edge if they take 200mg or more in a day. Try to get either jarrow formulas or source naturals. The people who have reported the best results have taken one of those brands.


----------



## dennichristianthegreate (Jan 25, 2011)

It was called Hurrincane Ivan...... knocked my power out... took out the roof of my bedroom... what an interersting thing to have an indoor waterfall.... part of my privacy fence...... but about an hour ago.... I have power again... but damn.... someone come clean out my frig and freezer.... 36 hours without power... smells not very much good...... but I got off lucky if your drove through my neighborhood
rn
rn


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

dennichristianthegreate said:


> It was called Hurrincane Ivan...... knocked my power out... took out the roof of my bedroom... what an interersting thing to have an indoor waterfall.... part of my privacy fence...... but about an hour ago.... I have power again... but damn.... someone come clean out my frig and freezer.... 36 hours without power... smells not very much good...... but I got off lucky if your drove through my neighborhood
> rn
> rn


lol wtf?


----------

